# Chateaux en France ....!



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok we're nearly ready for the orff ... but I want to bore the boys rigid so that when we get to the beach they will really appreciate it :lol: 

I had to suffer my mother doing this to me when I was a little girl so why shouldn't my boys suffer as well! Brings back memories of my brother pulling up the back of her skirt cos he thought she didn't realise and then she clipped him right sharpish and he never forgot that! ha! happy days!

I want to go some big houses ones I can look round and drool over. Has anyone got any recommendations we are going Calais to Bordeaux so any on the way that you have been to and thought "wow wee" could you let me know?

I have looked at the ones on the database and have them logged down am now armed and nearly dangerous.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Whens ya ganing G?

Same route as us, we are setting of August 2nd


Rich...


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

You could try this one Greenie at Anet which is not that far from Calais.
Didn't go in myself so cannot say what it is like. Is Cheverny on your list?
I have always found the interior of French chateaus rather bare compared to our stately homes. I believe most were ransacked in the French revolution.
However, Versailles looked pretty good on the telle the other night 

peedee


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

that type of holiday where time is spent gaping at buildings has been called the ABC tour of -----, meaning Another Bl00dy Cathedral, Chateau, Church etc

Noel


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

We're going 15th August till 29th August Rich. Probably when you are coming back. Are you taking Rolo?

ABC sounds good to me - shall make them really hate me! ha! Versailles looked lovely other night that got me thinking.

We are not sure what route but am thinking DABS did one a few years ago and am hoping he is going to post the linkage for you cos its bogging ace.

Greenie :lol:


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-145287.html#145287

Pics aren't there any longer, but am uploading them, reduced resolution but OK on screen. And they won't be numbered according to the blog, but you'll get the gist.

Dave
Edit - pics linky http://picasaweb.google.com/DABurleigh/Loire


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Greenie,

For the best chateaux head for Tours. You can't move for falling over a chateau. 
Excellent site at Camping de la Confluence at Savonnierres. Right beside the River Cher and walking distance of Villandry. Also nearby you have Azay le Rideau and just outside Tours is Rochecorbon and Vouvray.
On the way down to there you have the medieval city of Chateaudun. Site walking distance, one of the oldest unspoilt towns in France.
God they're gonna hate you!!!.
Gerry


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Chenonceaux on the Loire - they will love that.

Really they will!

The Chateau actually bridges across the river.

It marked the boundary between Vichy and occupied France and people used to escape through the chateau.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

pippin said:


> Chenonceaux on the Loire - they will love that.
> 
> Really they will!
> 
> ...


Forgot that one, yes definitely has the wow factor.
Gerry


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

French chateaux aren't like UK stately homes, many chateaux are in a poor state of repair with often bare interiors with minimal furnishing, possibly due to being ransacked during the revolution.

If you can only do a limited number my recommendations are:
http://www.francethisway.com/places/chateauazaylerideau.php
Azay is small but exquisitely formed, very pleasing on the eye from outside, camping at the municipal site or aire within a couple of hundred yards.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=651

http://www.francethisway.com/places/chateaudechenonceau.php
Chenonceau is spectacular with stunning gardens, not lavish inside but not too bad either. Camping possible in the section of the car park dedicated to M/Hs or plenty of sites within a couple of miles eg.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2508

http://www.francethisway.com/places/chateaudecheverny.php
Cheverny is still in the ownership of a private family and is immaculately kept and spectacularly furnished, by far the best interior. Overnighting is possible on the car park or here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2510

You can "do" two chateaux quite easily in a day and all three of these are within a short distance of each other.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Villandry:- the chateau inside is much more interesting than the average French chateau, the gardens are just amazing and there is a free aire/car park 100 yards up the road:

VILLANDRY Parking

Azay- le- Rideau is only 10 miles away and the municipal there is very good and there is a swimming pool on site. The chateau has a son et lumiere display in summer. There is an aire at the entrance to the campsite and motorhome parking as well.

AZAY le RIDEAU

G


----------



## laikaecovip (Jun 3, 2008)

*big houses*

Hi we stayed at www.chateau-de-chanteloup.com last year which is just outside Le mans and loved it so much we called in on the way home as well.

Beautiful and en route to your destination....


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Right am also fancying Versailles it was on the TV other week and looked lovely. Have read on here a place Here here has anyone been and is it really close enough to actually walk to Versailles? Does anyone know of an aire closer or is there actual camping in the grounds?

Greenie :lol:


----------



## arturusuk (May 27, 2005)

You have the recommendations of what to see. 
Now is the means to find them.

Good site for all French POI's for Sat Nav's and also can be inputted to Autoroute.

http://www.gpspassion.com/forumsen/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=14567


----------



## mygalnme (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi, Chateau at Blaine is nice and the municipal site is in the grounds, was about E12 a night I think. Picked up a brochure in the tourist office and showed 30 something chateaus around region but lent to some friends who are away so can't remember what it is called. Hope you have a good time. Good job its not "Fathers day! while you away


----------

